# Openjdk/Icetea vs diablo



## shepper (May 15, 2010)

Just completed an install of 7.3 on a relatively slow Via C3 CPU machine.  I was wondering if openjdk6 with the icetea plugin has matured enough to use from packages or if diablo-jre is still the way to go.  I'm trying to avoid ports on my slow machine.


----------



## shepper (May 16, 2010)

Well I just tried openjdk6 and icedtea6-stubs and can report that icedtea6 requires diablo-jdk.  The Sun binaries are they way to go at this time if you want a plugin with minimal overhead.


----------

